# Annual checkup



## LEN (Dec 8, 2010)

Well fired the Cat this morning to head for its annual oil change and a few other related items after sitting for 7 months when we got back from the south land of warmth. The gen has been run monthly but the Cat has just set. 46 degrees out and fired as normal. BUT didn't think for a couple I was going anywhere. Put it in gear released brake and no go. Can feel the torque hit the trans in forward and Reverse but no go. Hmmmm hit brakes a few times and air builds to max push and pull E brake a couple times, brakes are locked.  D & R like rocking in sand or (for Rod here) snow and with a light bang we are on the road. Think the next time around(it usually doesn't sit this long build a house) I'll drive it every couple of months for the brakes not the other systems.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Dec 8, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

Are you still planning on heading South in January?


----------



## LEN (Dec 8, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

Yup sure am. Have two weeks in Mexico starting the 26th of Dec with friends then home for a week or so. And then head south for the RV show in Quartzite and a meet up with a bunch of RVers, a couple weeks in Palm springs area, then where the wind blows us a week to two weeks at a time with boondocking for 5-10  days every once in a while to save a few $$$$. But I think we will head home early this year put a new set of tires on then see if Alaska calls.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Dec 11, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

OH OH! Well annual showed the radiator to about to have a heart attack, at least I'm home. Had a little heating last year at 8000' to 9000' on the up hill pulls but thought it was just the % grade and the load or the slobber tube thing . WRONG! down to 20% cooling so out comes the radiator, oh well better here than sitting in Joe's garage somewhere unknown. Everything else was great and will have belts and hoses changed as the labor to pull the radiator will take care of most of that.   Will update

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Dec 11, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

Glad you caught it in time.  If you decide to go to Alaska you will be pulling up some pretty steep grades in the Canadian Rockies and all the mountains in Alaska.


----------



## LEN (Dec 12, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

You got that right. That's why I say better here and now than somewhere out in the nowhere. James how were the roads last year as far as resurfacing gravel? I'm still thinking in May sometime and heading over to the East side of the Cascades before heading north. Been up north a ways moose hunting about a 1000 miles and the roads were normal secondary hyways.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Dec 14, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

Well here is the update, the radiator is good but the charge air cooler is bad. Good Sam is picking up a good portion of the R/R labor and the part minus the deductable. But I am changing belts and hose all the way so up goes the cost. Good news I should have a bit more power and maybe a bit more MPG. I think I will have a rock shield built to keep the gravel from being sucked up into the radiator. We'll only two things left to go wrong I think. The house batteries and tires(I'll replace these this spring before Alaska. Good news makes the wife happy as I was lobbying for a newer MH and now we will just keep this one(MAYBE LOL) and it's only a couple payments on the newer one.
For those who don't think risk insurance on these MH's is a bad deal I'm ahead of the game a bit and have a year to go on the policy.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Dec 22, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

Well brought it home today. Had a lot done but other than tires and the house batteries everything has been gone through now! While the radiators were out had the belt and tentioner changed, had part of the hose system changed to bent tubing and had a metal grate made to keep rocks out of the radiator. So I knew it would knock my shorts off on the bill, but next few years it should be better.

Also Brazels have a chip update for the 3126-C7 motors, ups the torque about 200# and the HP a bit too. Installed with a pyrometer is about $1500, maybe next year.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Dec 22, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

If you up your HP will you have to do anything to the Allison?


----------



## LEN (Dec 22, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

It's really the torque and not the HP you have to worry about and the Allison will take the Xtra torque.The xtra HP holds the torque through a longer curve for power, the Cat will end up with about the same HP and Torque as the newer ISC's with 350 HP and 1050 or there abouts torque. I'll see how much difference the xtra boost pressure helps mine along now that there are  no intake leaks. It seems to idle smoother and can't tell much more until I put a load on it. Oh fogot on the chip-up they dino the rig too. TOYS TOYS.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Annual checkup

I was going to have CAT up my HP but dBarton suggested I do a (don't remember the test name) test on the Allison to be sure it could handle it.  The Flash from CAT is $200 and the allison test was going to be another $250 so I decided not to do it.  I was only going from 275 up to 300 HP.


----------



## LEN (Mar 20, 2011)

Re: Annual checkup

Been on the road two months now so have an update on the bit of heating problem. Everything is great, yesterday pulled the longest steep grade I have pulled yet about 14 miles of about 7% or greater with no letup. Normally, NOW, I can hold 4th gear, NOT on this one 3rd and loosing a bit in a few places and let the trans and motor do their thing, just sat there full throttle. The temp gauge just moved up and down 1/8 inch as the thermostat opened an closed. Oh the grade was coming out of Death valley to Beatty NV, when I got to the CG in Beatty the locals said they ad vise the longer route from the bottom for RV's. Well under two week left on this trek and a set of tires in OR.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Mar 20, 2011)

Re: Annual checkup

I always thought diesels were supposed to be cheaper to operate/maintain than gassers, but reading what you all post, I'm not so sure now.  I've been thinking about down-sizing to something like a Roadtek, but with gas prices the way they are, I'd probably take a real beating trying to trade in my 2007 31 footer.  Oh well - maybe that lottery ticket will come in. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## RicKim (Apr 6, 2011)

Re: Annual checkup

Hi Len, simular situation here, started up the MH (Tiffin Bus) and with a loud "POP" it started to go with no problem.  Not sure what it was but now I noticed my hydraulic jacks aren't coming down when I tried to level it.  It didn't have the jacks down when I took it out of the storage lot so I know that wasn't the problem but does take away a bit of comfort not knowing what that "POP" was.


----------



## RicKim (Apr 6, 2011)

Re: Annual checkup

Hey Len, I had a simular thing happen like that to me too earlier this week.  After a loud "POP" it was okay but the level of comfort is gone not knowing what that was.


----------

